# Hidden and Dangerous 2 Install Error



## Zhan (Nov 20, 2008)

When i place the disk in my drive, loads up fine, but i receive an error when trying to install, i just bought the game and my system does have the Required Elements.


----------



## Zhan (Nov 20, 2008)

Bump, nobody has ever seen this?


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Please try this:

Start > Run > dcomcnfg > OK

Go to the Default Security tab, Default Launch Permissions section and click Edit Default. 
Now set the privilege "Allow Access" for yourself from the drop down list. 
Click ok and close Dcomcnfg.exe 
Run the setup again.


----------

